# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Интервью Никиты Михалкова

## SDA

Интервью как интервью, но познания Михалкова о войне которые он выразил в "Утомленные солнцем-2" меня поразили  :Smiley: 

в: "Утомленные солнцем-2" — тема глобальная. Большой, подробный рассказ о фильме в нашей газете — впереди. Однако многие видели проморолик в Сети и возбудились при виде фашистских танков, ползущих под алыми парусами. Стихи даже возникли глумливые про бронепарусную дивизию СС...

о: Судить о фильме по четырехминутному ролику — значит, проявить глупость, тенденциозность и вдобавок — звенящую безграмотность. 

Военных консультантов много работало на картине?

о: Много. Целая бригада занималась сбором архивных материалов, мы просмотрели шестьдесят часов хроники - нашей, трофейной, американской, японской. Я прочитал тысячи страниц воспоминаний, писем, документов - в том числе ранее закрытых.

С первых дней войны на территории России фашистами совершались множественные акты психологической агрессии. *Кавалеристы в чудовищно страшных противопыльных масках. Мало того - и лошади в таких же масках.* Что чувствовал солдатик, который сидел в окопе и видел этих монстров? А над танками действительно были огромные красные полотнища со свастикой...

в: Какой в этом смысл? Они же замедляют ход.

о: Не так важна была скорость, как психологическое давление. Немцы разыгрывали грандиозную постановку. *Какой смысл сбрасывать на наши позиции пустые бочки с дырками? Но они издавали такой звук, когда летели, что люди в окопах сходили с ума от страха. А дырявые алюминиевые ложки с надписью: "Иван, иди домой, я скоро приду"? Они никого не убивали, но это унижение, это порабощение, попытка сломить дух человека. Что ты должен чувствовать, когда на тебя вместо бомбы с неба падает дырявая ложка: иди домой, козел бездарный...* К тому же мы не снимали документальную картину. На экране - моя война. Война моих соавторов, актеров, оператора, всей нашей группы. Меня интересует психологическая правда характеров в предлагаемых обстоятельствах. Война - дело сугубо индивидуальное. Если в ней принимали участие сто миллионов человек, значит, было сто миллионов войн.

Наверное мастер видит, то что не видит другие :Wink: 
Такое впечатление, что Никита Михалков воспринимает войну как большой спектакль.

Отсюда и "война - дело индивидуальное", и все эти противогазные маски на конях, и паруса над танками.

Да по поводу Рунета отзывы тоже неплохие:
Не надо называть народом тех, кто сидит в интернете. У народа и возможности такой нет. Вообще, если читать Рунет, возникает ощущение, как у новичка, пришедшего работать в уголовный розыск. Ему кажется, что вокруг одни бандиты. А в Рунете - сплошь хамы и сумасшедшие. Это не так, разумеется, но глупо отрицать тот факт, что интернет сегодня стал отдушиной для ущербных людей.

интервью http://www.izvestia.ru/culture/article3132966/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SuperBrat

> Интервью Никиты Михалкова


Миллионы долларов затрат, шумиха в СМИ...  и малые залы кинотеатров в дневное время в лучшем случае. Как обычно и происходит с фильмами "самодержца".

----------


## pig

"Свой среди чужих, чужой среди своих", "Раба любви" и "Неоконченная пьеса для механического пианино" - IMHO, лучшее, что он снял.

----------


## PavelA

> акой смысл сбрасывать на наши позиции пустые бочки с дырками? Но они издавали такой звук, когда летели, что люди в окопах сходили с ума от страха. А дырявые алюминиевые ложки с надписью: "Иван, иди домой, я скоро приду"? Они никого не убивали, но это унижение, это порабощение, попытка сломить дух человека. Что ты должен чувствовать, когда на тебя вместо бомбы с неба падает дырявая ложка: иди домой, козел бездарный..


Это было, и мне об этом рассказывали ветераны.

----------


## Шапельский Александр

> Какой смысл сбрасывать на наши позиции пустые бочки с дырками? Но они издавали такой звук, когда летели, что люди в окопах сходили с ума от страха. А дырявые алюминиевые ложки с надписью: "Иван, иди домой, я скоро приду"? Они никого не убивали, но это унижение, это порабощение, попытка сломить дух человека. Что ты должен чувствовать, когда на тебя вместо бомбы с неба падает дырявая ложка: иди домой, козел бездарный...


Психологическое воздействие на противника. Кто-то пугается, кто-то наоборот -  готов рвать. Только в экстремальных ситуациях ясно кто есть кто! Паника в окопах - это проигранный бой! Бой можно проиграть еще до боя!

----------


## SDA

> Это было, и мне об этом рассказывали ветераны.


Кавалеристы в чудовищно страшных противопыльных масках. Мало того - и лошади в таких же масках  и паруса над танками тоже были?

*Добавлено через 11 минут*

Утомлённые солнцем 2 - Гоблинский обзор
http://kino.oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051605106

----------


## PavelA

> Кавалеристы в чудовищно страшных противопыльных масках. Мало того - и лошади в таких же масках и паруса над танками тоже были?


Не передергивай. Я привел конкретную цитату.

----------


## Torvic99

> Кавалеристы в чудовищно страшных противопыльных масках. Мало того - и лошади в таких же масках и паруса над танками тоже были?


Не знаю как со стороны немцев, а с нашей кавалеристы были. У меня дед всю войну почти до Берлина на коне, так вот он рассказывал про пару атак на позиции немцев с шашкой наголо.

----------


## SDA

> Не передергивай. Я привел конкретную цитату.


А я не передергиваю, а задаю вопрос  :Smiley:  Может из ветеранов кто то видел атаку немцев в пыльных масках?  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Не знаю как со стороны немцев, а с нашей кавалеристы были. У меня дед всю войну почти до Берлина на коне, так вот он рассказывал про пару атак на позиции немцев с шашкой наголо.


Не спорю, но наверное до такого идиотизма про пыльные маски речи не было  :Smiley:

----------


## Torvic99

> Не спорю, но наверное до такого идиотизма про пыльные маски речи не было


А вы "вестерны" смотрели, в чем там ковбой по прериям скачет?
Так вот, если на лицо не нацепить какую нить тряпку, то через минут 5-10 скачки по пыльной дороге или полю всадник просто задохнется.

----------


## SDA

> А вы "вестерны" смотрели, в чем там ковбой по прериям скачет?
> Так вот, если на лицо не нацепить какую нить тряпку, то через минут 5-10 скачки по пыльной дороге или полю всадник просто задохнется.


Великая Отечественная не вестерн, а поля сражений к примеру под Курском не прерии. Хотя речь шла о противопыльных масках в первые дни войны, т.е. на приграничных территориях Брест, Львов, Минск и т.д., где степей не наблюдается. Ну а паруса над танками, это вообще песня.
Я вот думаю, это каким надо быть долб.....м, что бы гонять над фронтом самолеты, груженые дырявыми бочками и ложками? У меня дед воевал. Пулевое ранение было. Ложкой – ни одного… Не помер бы, спросил бы сейчас, какие там танки со штандартами в атаку на нас ходили… Для орудийных расчетов на них прицельных планок нарисовано не было?

----------


## Numb

По поводу масок и парусов ничего не скажу, а конные подразделения в первые месяцы войны с СССР в составе германской армии были и в боевых действиях против советской армии участвовали. Причем, приписаны кавалеристы были к моторизованым частям, т.е., воевали именно что совместно с танками. Есть книжка: "Кавалерийские части Германии и её союзников во Второй мировой войне". Написана наукообразно, но насколько серьезна с исторической точки зрения - не знаю. Сведения оттуда.

----------


## DVi

Кавалерия в Великой Отечественной Войне

----------


## SDA

даже шварц в красной жаре лучше выглядит, а-ля Вархаммер  :Smiley:   :Smiley:  в общем народ т.е. "ущербные люди" по Михалкову отрываются в блогах http://community.livejournal.com/war...age=2#comments
кавалеристы в пыльных масках, однозначно http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/2228/87407221.jpg

----------

